# Other Pets > Dogs >  Our two and a half week old bull terrier pups!

## bad-one

For fun here's a follow up to my previous post here- things ended up well for our first and only litter for the time being, despite needing an emergency c-sec/spay for mom due to freakishly giant puppy (thankfully the last in line!). We opted for the spay for mom's sake, she had a high risk of having a damaged uterus, cervix + a high risk for uterine infection as the pup was in there for some time before we could get the operation under way. 

Casper had a total of 6 but the giant one had suffocated before surgery was done and one girl was born still despite our best efforts(being a breach pup).

There are only 4, one of which we will keep, not sure which though!  :Very Happy: 






Xray of the giant stuck pup, nose got stuck right at her pelvis. I knew something was wrong as soon as I did and internal exam and felt it. We are lucky she didn't rupture her uterus and bleed out pushing this pup.

----------


## Sama

Cute pups, no clue how you will pick just one! Sorry about the other two : (.

----------


## bad-one

I know! I do like the tri with the small blaze on his nose (2nd pic). :p  They are already walking pretty well

It was very sad but it's the risk of breeding. However, Casper is just fine and we have 4 very strong healthy pups, that's all you can ever really ask for  :Smile:

----------


## TheSnakeEye

Beautiful pups! I really like the tri-color. 

Btw it may just be a coincedence but I could have swore that I heard that Bull Terriers usually need a c-section for some reason, maybe the pups usully come out too large for momma. If thats true, that sucks for Bull Terrier breeders.

----------


## DooLittle

Cute babies.  My husband absolutely loves those dogs.

----------


## 4Ballz

I have two boston terriers. age 7-8. I know my wife wants a french bulldog, and bull terrier is high on my list. It would tough when our two boys pass  :Tears:

----------


## bad-one

> Beautiful pups! I really like the tri-color. 
> 
> Btw it may just be a coincedence but I could have swore that I heard that Bull Terriers usually need a c-section for some reason, maybe the pups usully come out too large for momma. If thats true, that sucks for Bull Terrier breeders.


I love the tri boys  :Smile: 

It's about 50/50. And, unlike in some breeds where certain lines may almost always free-whelp or need c-sec, bull terriers seem rather random. They can free whelp some litters and then the next time they can't seem to whelp them.

From what I've found most do at least need assistance in pulling them. In our case I had to keep them from slipping back up when she was between contractions by pressing from the outside. We also had to clean them because Casper just cared about the placentas at the time lol

@4ballz- Awww boston terriers seem like such wonderful little dogs.

----------


## Mike41793

Awww there so cute, i want one lol!!! I love puppies  :Smile:

----------


## Lupe

I'll take the white one with the brindle ears  :Wink:

----------


## JaGv

those pups look nice i like the all white with the black ears.. congrats on the pups

----------


## DMTWI

Congrats on the new little 'egg' heads! One of my favorite of the bully breeds for sure. Are they standard size?

----------


## bad-one

Thanks!  I'm enjoying it while it's still easy lol  They are going to be crazy by 4-5 weeks  :Wink: 


They are standard sized. Mom was 40lbs and dad was around 60lbs or so.

----------


## DellaF

Glad the moms ok. Sorry about the two that didn't make it. It would be hard for me to choose between the pups i like them all.

----------

_bad-one_ (06-20-2012)

----------


## DNACurtusK

I know this threads a little old, but I was wondering if you had any updated pics of the babies? They're beautiful. I own a BT as well.  :Smile:

----------


## sissysnakes

too cute! we just had a litter of Cairn pups... gotta love those terriers.

----------


## bad-one

I do happen to have a few  :Wink:   We kept the little girl with brindle ears to be a companion for her momma-


And the rest of the litter before they went to home new homes (1st pic is of the 3 boys), I do miss the tricolor with the blaze on his nose  :Embarassed:

----------

_DNACurtusK_ (09-22-2012),JaGv (08-13-2012)

----------


## carlson

Bull terriers are so cute I love their noses haha once I move to a bigger place I want one for sure.

----------


## DNACurtusK

> I do happen to have a few   We kept the little girl with brindle ears to be a companion for her momma-
> 
> 
> And the rest of the litter before they went to home new homes (1st pic is of the 3 boys), I do miss the tricolor with the blaze on his nose


THANK YOU!!!! They are truely BEAUTIFUL! I love the Tri with the white blaze! My male is ten months old now, and man is he a character! I could look at these guys all day!

----------

_bad-one_ (09-24-2012)

----------


## Coleslaw007

Oh my goodness I love bull terrier heads so much! If I wasn't so obsessed with shepherds I might want a bull terrier. Thanks for the updated pics!

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_bad-one_ (09-24-2012)

----------


## heylookitsjon

I am dying over here. 

Bull terriers are my favorite and the girl you kept is SOFRICKINCUTE

Excuse me while I flail about a bit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_bad-one_ (09-24-2012)

----------


## bad-one

Ok these are just too cute  :Wink:

----------


## Melville

Very cute they are!!!
White are more beautiful. 
If you want to sell them, I am here to purchase them.

----------


## Melville

> Very cute they are!!!
> White are more beautiful. 
> If you want to sell them, I am here to purchase them.



dog treats recipes

- - - Updated - - -




> Very cute they are!!!
> White are more beautiful. 
> If you want to sell them, I am here to purchase them.

----------


## bad-one

Lol thank you for the offer but they are not for sale  :Smile: 

We are actually looking into getting a male to round out the family and be a future mate for Kimba!

----------

